# Any expats have a property to rent Portugal



## Deancaz (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi all
We are thinking of moving lock stock to Portugal, and was wondering if any expats had a house or a cottage to rent for a couple of months while we take a good look round, please would you be able to let us know if you can recommend anyone who does rentals
Thank you
Dean & Caroline


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

where about?


----------



## Deancaz (Mar 16, 2010)

paramonte said:


> where about?


looking in the tomar region... but we are open on location


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Why not contact our very own Omostr
Tel: 00 351 918 479 978
Email: [email protected]

Chavetejo Estate Agency

He advertises on here in the Marketplace


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Why not contact our very own Omostra06
> Tel: 00 351 918 479 978
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> ...


Portugal Classifieds - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad


----------



## MOLYA (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Paul in portugal. New to this forum can't seem to find your reply? What you want to know? 

sos found reply


----------



## MOLYA (Jan 21, 2011)

Paul in Portugal, have mailed you.


----------



## Paul in portugal (Nov 28, 2008)

Deancaz said:


> Hi all
> We are thinking of moving lock stock to Portugal, and was wondering if any expats had a house or a cottage to rent for a couple of months while we take a good look round, please would you be able to let us know if you can recommend anyone who does rentals
> Thank you
> Dean & Caroline


please contact me so I can help you, My replies to you keep being deleted


----------



## chiosann (Feb 5, 2010)

Deancaz said:


> Hi all
> We are thinking of moving lock stock to Portugal, and was wondering if any expats had a house or a cottage to rent for a couple of months while we take a good look round, please would you be able to let us know if you can recommend anyone who does rentals
> Thank you
> Dean & Caroline


Where would you like to be, which area of Portugal, I am in central Portugal near Tomar.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Advertising or recommendations not allowed unless ??? lol [ All people are equal but some are more equal than others. ]
George Orwell.


----------

